# Wie aktiviere ich "direct rendering" bei meinem ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x Chip?



## vault-tec (19. November 2007)

Hallo Forum,


da mir und anderen umsteigewilligen Windowsnutzern im Thread "Warum eigentlich nicht Linux?" vollmundig  versprochen wurde, dass die Installation und Einrichtung von Treibern und Software "kein Problem darstellen sollte" (O-Ton Twinsetter) und dass das alles ganz einfach geht, wenn ich als windowsverwöhnter User erstmal meine "Bequemlichkeit überwinde" (O-Ton navy), möchte ich die hiesige Linuxgemeinde mal um Unterstützung bei der Einrichtung meines betagten Graphikchips auf meinem Laptop bitten. Bequem muss es nicht sein, auch die Shell kann ich nutzen, aber eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung fände ich spitze und das ganze sollte ja theoretisch alles "kein Problem darstellen". 

Und zwar geht es um folgendes: Ich habe auf meinem alten Dell-Laptop einen Graphikchip der Sorte "ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x" (8 MByte G-RAM) verbaut, der sich selbst laut Gerätemanager als "Typ mach64" zu erkennen gibt. Nun habe ich auf diesem Laptop einem Ratschlag aus obigem Thread folgend (schon vor knapp drei Wochen) Ubuntu installiert (Version 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon) und wollte dort natürlich auch das bescheidene und windowserprobte 3d-Potential meines Graphikchips nutzen. Tja, und da gingen die Probleme los, denn der Standard-Mesa-Treiber bietet soetwas nicht, einen "richtigen" ATI-Treiber gibt es für Senioren wie meine mach64 aber wohl leider nicht mehr. Freund Google verwies mich auf ein hoffnungsvolles Projekt um einen DRI-Treiber, der wohl auch ältere Chips noch unterstützen soll. Freund Google bot mir ebenfalls eine ganze Latte an HowTo's und Tutorials an, wie ich diesen DRI-Treiber denn nun installieren solle bzw. wie ich direct rendering schlussendlich aktiviert bekomme. Tja, Pustekuchen: Treiber (richtig) installiert, aber von direct rendering keine Spur. "glxinfo | grep 'direct' " informiert mich immer noch darüber, dass für derartiges nach wie vor der Mesa-Treiber verwendet wird, der (bei meinem alten Chip?) aber leider nichts OpenGL-mäßiges berwerkstelligen kann.

Tja, was nun? Wie schaffe ich unter Ubuntu das, was bei Windows schon "out of the box" funktioniert, nämlich eine wenn auch bescheidene 3d-Unterstützung?


Lieben Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Ausgaben der xorg.conf und sonstiger Dateien gebe ich gerne auf Anfrage bekannt. Wollte jetzt nur den Eingangspost nicht überladen.

P.P.S.: Der Laptop ist inzwischen dank LAN-PCMCIA-Karte und pppoeconf auch internettauglich.


----------



## Navy (19. November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Überwinden der IT-Lethargie 

Poste mal bitte Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Alle Abschnitte welche nicht "Screen", "Extension" oder "Driver" beinhalten kannst Du wechlassen.

Welchen Kernel bootest Du?


----------



## vault-tec (19. November 2007)

Also, meine xorg.conf sieht momentan so aus:

```
azmodan@belial:/etc/X11$ cat xorg.conf
[...]
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"
        Driver          "ati"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Standardbildschirm"
        Option          "DPMS"
        HorizSync       28-49
        VertRefresh     43-72
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"
        Monitor         "Standardbildschirm"
        DefaultDepth    16
        SubSection "Display"
                Modes           "1024x768"       "800x600"       "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        Screen          "Default Screen"
        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

[...]

EndSection
```

Als Kernel verwende ich den bei Gutsy Gibbon standardmäßig installierten Kernel der Version 2.6.22.


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

